# Silly question about Pochmann method edges



## jonny guitar (Mar 13, 2008)

If this is a redundant question I apologize....I searched for the answer but I didn't see it. Okay, I am new to BLD Jargon but I will try to explain it clearly:

When doing the edges, I realize that cycles need to be broken and restarted when the correct UR peice is in the UR position (I believe this is the "buffer peice in the buffer position"). Do I shoot that peice to an unsolved edge regardless of whether the orientation of said UR is correct? The alternative seems to be, in the event of the UR being properly orientated, to rotate the cube to create a new face (and new buffer/new UR) but I would guess this is very counterproductive in comparision to the time saving of shooting the extra peice and returning it later on. I get the idea (though I haven't actually read it) that changing faces might be a more advance move due to it increasing the memory challenge with new faces and all).

I think that is clear but if not I will try again.


Thanks.


** oh yeah...is there a trick to which space to put it into or just any unused one. I ask because sometimes I find that I am having to do this too many times during a solve. I am still at the eyes open stage and just getting a feel for the moves -- maybe in a real situation I would recognize my bad choice and go back and choose a different place that wouldn't resolve itself after a couple of moves.


----------



## joey (Mar 13, 2008)

No, UL is the target. UR is the buffer. You shoot to another piece regardless of the orientation of UR.
DON'T create a new face, that's a bad idea, and would actually be quite hard to do, and hard to memo.


----------



## jonny guitar (Mar 13, 2008)

joey said:


> No, UL is the target. UR is the buffer. You shoot to another piece regardless of the orientation of UR.
> DON'T create a new face, that's a bad idea, and would actually be quite hard to do, and hard to memo.



lol...I guess not knowing my right from left might be a bit of a problem.

I edited my question but you answered my question anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Joël (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Jonny,

Nice to see your are trying Pochmann!

I always like to give simple examples: here it is.

You see that the buffer (UR, yellow-green) is in place. There is also a 2-cycle of edges. (I believe ChrisH calls these cycles 'unbalanced').

If you shoot to FL first, then to UL, then to LF the 2 pieces get solved, and the orientation of the buffer piece is solved automatically (because you shot it to *FL* and 'retrieved' it in the end by shooting to *LF*).


----------

